# Brisbane Winter 2018 | Rubiks Cube Competition Highlights



## TNL Cubing (Jul 2, 2018)

Yes, this video is very short. I had very little footage because I wasn't planning on filming but there were a few funny moments that I wanted to share. Enjoy.


----------

